# Growing hair



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

When we first got Emmie she was completely bald from under her chin down her tummy. Now after eating California Natural Limited Ingredient she has hair starting to grow back. Just goes to show you, feeding a good quality food is important!!

Yay!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Feeding good food is important but unfortunately, we had to go a step more with our Missy. A trip to the dermatologist.


----------

